# Polluce 2003 Gold/steel : incurable disease called ANONIMOMANIA



## NicholasHacko (Jul 16, 2006)

I can't remember when was the last time that a newly arrived watch
has created so much trouble. First, I have to literally beg Anonimo
Australia to sell the watch, then I had fight with my wife because she wanted it for herself (me: "you can have any of Rolexes we have in stock" she: "no, I WANT THIS ONE" me: "forget it, it's mine". End of discussion. :rodekaart ) Then my watchmaker jumped on it
because he 'wanted to be the one who is going to test it for timekeeping, on his wrist of course' (what a lame excuse!). 
Not to mention number of customers who just want to steal it of MY wrist. 

Quite frankly we are experiencing the worst case of incurable disease called ANONIMOMANIA !

But who can blame us all? How can you resist the beauty, refinement and exclusivity of such a magnificent piece? Polluce my baby, finally MINE:-! 

Polluce 18K rose gold and steel, ref 2003. Number 71 of 99.
(No it's not for sale, so don't bother asking!)





































With 99 pieces produced and distributed worldwide, there is 
a slight possibility you may still be able to get one from your local AD.
However the rumour is that AD's are simply keeping them for themselves.
I wonder why? :think:


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

NicholasHacko said:


> I can't remember when was the last time that a newly arrived watch
> has created so much trouble. First, I have to literally beg Anonimo
> Australia to sell the watch, then I had fight with my wife because she wanted it for herself (me: "you can have any of Rolexes we have in stock" she: "no, I WANT THIS ONE" me: "forget it, it's mine". End of discussion. :rodekaart ) Then my watchmaker jumped on it
> because he 'wanted to be the one who is going to test it for timekeeping, on his wrist of course' (what a lame excuse!).
> ...


congratulations:gold 
that is truley a choice watch 
the best winder i have seen beautiful design
i was waiting for those people at anonimo too start with the gold..
this will take the brand to the next level imo..
what will be next .....

go on let the wife wear it (for a bit)..B-)


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

Simply beautifull. 

Great post. Great description of the anonimo feeling


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

I love my Au/Steel Polluce. I also had to rationalize taking mine out of stock, to limit my availability of limited edition items. But I really love this watch! Wear yours well!


----------



## Anonimo1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I recieved mine a couple of months ago and I have to agree that it is one of the best looking watches I have owned. Simple but the Gold bezel really sets the dial off. Use it well as it has become my daily and relegated my Panerai's to my underwear drawer. Eric


----------



## NicholasHacko (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Eric -
just as a matter of curiosity - what is the serial number of your Polluce?


----------



## Anonimo1 (Sep 17, 2006)

40/99


----------



## Anonimo1 (Sep 17, 2006)

NicholasHacko said:


> Thanks Eric -
> just as a matter of curiosity - what is the serial number of your Polluce?


Nicholas, I just got my Polluce back today after having an Anonimo Steel Bracelet fitted on it. It changes the entire look of the piece. I will shoot you some pics over the weekend.
Regards, Eric


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

Mine is #07/99 , I have #26 too.
Martin


----------



## NicholasHacko (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Martin... plus I was able to trace couple more. So far 
the list looks like this:


05/99 Ante, Sydney / Australia
07/99 Martin, PA / USA
26/99 Martin, PA / USA
40/99 Eric, ? / ?
71/99 Nick, Sydney / Australia
97/99 Roman, Sydney / Australia

If you are lucky owner too, please email photo of the back 
and your name/ location so we can trace here as many as possible!

The number one is actually 00/99 so the total production
is 100 pcs. I would say No's 00 and 99 would be worth at least 10% more
than the rest. The total of 3 gold/steel Polluce were distributed in Australia. 

Nick


----------



## anonimo80 (Dec 1, 2006)

mine #80 Alex Simi Valley, CA/USA



NicholasHacko said:


> Thanks Martin... plus I was able to trace couple more. So far
> the list looks like this:
> 
> 05/99 Ante, Sydney / Australia
> ...


----------



## anonimo80 (Dec 1, 2006)

Eric, How much did you buy the bracelet for? could you post the pic. I didn't get my watch yet:-| . It will arrive next week, mine is 80/99


Anonimo1 said:


> Nicholas, I just got my Polluce back today after having an Anonimo Steel Bracelet fitted on it. It changes the entire look of the piece. I will shoot you some pics over the weekend.
> Regards, Eric


----------



## Revenant mark II (Feb 12, 2006)

A real stunner, the two tone is beautiful, although I have said it before I dont like all the extra writing on the face. just polluce and the depth would be adequate imho 
REV M II


----------



## Anonimo1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Here are the pic. I wish my photographic skills were better. Eric


----------



## anonimo80 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Eric, how much did you pay for the bracelet? Look really nice, do you have any pic on your wrist. Thanks



Anonimo1 said:


> Here are the pic. I wish my photographic skills were better. Eric


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

Anonimo1 said:


> Here are the pic. I wish my photographic skills were better. Eric


nice:-! 
i got my milli on a braclet too
it aint going back on no strap....


----------



## Anonimo1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Tried to send you a private message but it was blocked. Send me your email address and I will answer your questions.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

#17, Tacoma, WA - USA


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

#62 in Manalapan, NJ

Happy New Year all


----------



## jon12w (Feb 14, 2006)

If youre still tracing these then Eric no long has Number 40, its is now in Sydney with me Nick, Jon


----------



## maj45k (Sep 19, 2006)

Nicholas, et al . . .

Would certainly appreciate comments any of you gentlemen would care to share about this watch now that you have owned it for a few months. I'd be particularly interested in observations regarding accuracy, crown fit & feel, as well as general wearability and watch appearance after having been worn and subject to the wear & tear of daily living.

Enjoy your timepieces and I look forward to reading your comments.

Regards From Colorado,

Tony


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Tony, I've owned my Polluce for about 3 months now. It's running about +-5 seconds a day. The crown is actually pretty comfortable as it doesn't dig into my wrist. The fit and finish are really good too, there are no obvious defects that I can see. I do have one problem with it though. I HATE the rubber strap that came with it. Damn...it's the most annoying thing to wear, it squeezes my wrist all the time. It doesn't matter if it's on a tighter or looser hole, it just plain sucks. It does come with two straps though, I haven't changed it yet because I want a nice dark brown one; so I'm going to suffer a bit longer.( I actually have one coming). Overall I really like the watch, it's also nice knowing that there are only 100 out there to boot...


----------



## NicholasHacko (Jul 16, 2006)

jon12w said:


> If youre still tracing these then Eric no long has Number 40, its is now in Sydney with me Nick, Jon


Noted with pleasure. Well done mate! Enjoy it!


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

No. 56 is now in Copenhagen Denmark.

(and it is for sale to the right person who really loves this watch)


----------



## jon12w (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Nick! :-!


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I love this thread. Sadly:-(, my AD has one of these, but having just bought my 2005 and started a new company, the timing just isn't right.

I love the idea of a super quality dive watch with rubber strap and I'd love to start acquiring more Anonimo's but all in due time I suppose.

Enjoy those beautiful two tone Polluce's:-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Who has the #5 of 99 because i called yesterday a some jeweler and they said only have one ss/gold polluce and i ask the number and he told me the number 5 and brand new....and i saw here someone from AU has the number 5 ????

We need to find an explanation for this.


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Who has the #5 of 99 because i called yesterday a some jeweler and they said only have one ss/gold polluce and i ask the number and he told me the number 5 and brand new....and i saw here someone from AU has the number 5 ????
> 
> We need to find an explanation for this.


Might be tough as this is the first addition to this post in two and a half years...


----------

